# 2,000 makes a day????No wonder he's a gym rat



## aznbusyboy

Maybe he has seen one too many presidential campaign speeches. Or maybe he's just taking after another famous Laker, Wilt Chamberlain. But does Kobe Bryant really expect anyone to believe his claim, made recently in the Los Angeles Times, that he made 2,000 jump shots a day -- every day -- during the offseason? 

That's 2,000 makes, not attempts. Fifteen- to 18-footers, too, not layups or free throws. Every day. 

"No way," said Bucks guard Ray Allen. "I don't know Kobe, but that sounds like ... Did he really say that?" 

Knicks forward Glen Rice, a teammate of Bryant's a year ago, was only slightly more diplomatic. "Hmmm, that seems like an awful lot," said Rice with a chuckle and a roll of the eyes. "I've never shot that many. But it's possible, I guess. Kobe's a gym rat." 

Even by NBA standards, Bryant's claim strains credulity. In order to make 2,000 shots, a player would need to make 500 shots an hour -- over eight per minute -- for four hours. While not impossible, it would be a murderous workout. Especially if one did it every day. 

"If I took that many shots," said Allen, "I'd need surgery to reattach my arm." 

Maybe Bryant, former co-owner of Italian team Olimpia Milano, wanted to look like the Venus De Milo. 

Allen, one of the NBA's best pure shooters, said a typical offseason workout for him might include about 500 jumpers. For example, he might make 100 from each baseline, 100 from the wings and 100 from the top of the key. "Anything more than that is unnecessary," Allen said. 

Bryant, of course, should be commended for working to get better. Lakers coach Phil Jackson believes that if Bryant, 22, can add a consistent 18-20 foot jumper to his offensive arsenal (à la Michael Jordan) he will be practically unstoppable. With opposing defenses packed in around Shaquille O'Neal, he's sure to get plenty of open looks. 

But 2,000 makes a day? If true, it's no wonder Bryant had to put his wedding plans on hold.


----------



## JGKoblenz

It's possible. He can devide the 4 hours, 2 in the morning and 2 in the afternoon. Althought I don't beleive he did it EVERY day.


----------



## aznbusyboy




----------



## aznbusyboy

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> It's possible. He can devide the 4 hours, 2 in the morning and 2 in the afternoon. Althought I don't beleive he did it EVERY day.


you think this is Rumor?


----------



## aznbusyboy

he said this during an interview


----------



## RetroDreams

I used to shoot 1000 free throws (made) every day so it isn't a problem. I did that in HS. Only took a couple hours.

I fully believe him. Larry Bird did the same type of program. My HS coach also coached Bird, so I pretty much did the same program Bird did.


----------



## allenive21

I play basketball for 5 to 6 hours a day and basically it is all shooting, ocassional games. I have never counted how many shots I take but guessing that it is quite a few. I split it into 2 sessions, one after lunch, and one after supper.


----------



## Tom

i think Ray has a little envy problem...you can tell by the way he gets so hyped for their games. Kobe could also be partaking in some gamesmanship as well to rattle the competition.


----------



## aznbusyboy

but stil imagine you MAKE 2000 SHOTS A DAY, that's how many attempts? try to add 1/3 of 2000 to 2000 and that's about 2600 attempts. wow


----------



## Marcus13

This is pretty old- but yea
You'd think Kobe would be a lot better shooter if he actually did this


----------



## Marcus13

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> i think Ray has a little envy problem...you can tell by the way he gets so hyped for their games. Kobe could also be partaking in some gamesmanship as well to rattle the competition.


Yea, that was kool- a Triple double one game against Kobe and one rebound away from a triple double the next


----------



## IV

> Originally posted by <b>aznbusyboy</b>!
> Maybe he has seen one too many presidential campaign speeches. Or maybe he's just taking after another famous Laker, Wilt Chamberlain. But does Kobe Bryant really expect anyone to believe his claim, made recently in the Los Angeles Times, that he made 2,000 jump shots a day -- every day -- during the offseason?
> 
> That's 2,000 makes, not attempts. Fifteen- to 18-footers, too, not layups or free throws. Every day.
> 
> "No way," said Bucks guard Ray Allen. "I don't know Kobe, but that sounds like ... Did he really say that?"
> 
> Knicks forward Glen Rice, a teammate of Bryant's a year ago, was only slightly more diplomatic. "Hmmm, that seems like an awful lot," said Rice with a chuckle and a roll of the eyes. "I've never shot that many. But it's possible, I guess. Kobe's a gym rat."
> 
> Even by NBA standards, Bryant's claim strains credulity. In order to make 2,000 shots, a player would need to make 500 shots an hour -- over eight per minute -- for four hours. While not impossible, it would be a murderous workout. Especially if one did it every day.
> 
> "If I took that many shots," said Allen, "I'd need surgery to reattach my arm."
> 
> Maybe Bryant, former co-owner of Italian team Olimpia Milano, wanted to look like the Venus De Milo.
> 
> Allen, one of the NBA's best pure shooters, said a typical offseason workout for him might include about 500 jumpers. For example, he might make 100 from each baseline, 100 from the wings and 100 from the top of the key. "Anything more than that is unnecessary," Allen said.
> 
> Bryant, of course, should be commended for working to get better. Lakers coach Phil Jackson believes that if Bryant, 22, can add a consistent 18-20 foot jumper to his offensive arsenal (à la Michael Jordan) he will be practically unstoppable. With opposing defenses packed in around Shaquille O'Neal, he's sure to get plenty of open looks.
> 
> But 2,000 makes a day? If true, it's no wonder Bryant had to put his wedding plans on hold.


If he said it, then its true! Hard to believe a player could work that hard on his game huh?


----------



## JerryWest

For kobe it's pretty believable, it's not like he ever goes out or anything from

He's either practicing or hanging out w/ his wife from what I know


----------



## JerryWest

His range improved drasticly this year, unfortunately he's not driving to the hoop as much...

While his 3 is better, his mid range jumper was a little off this year IMO


----------



## BEEWILL

he does it. I'm a Kobe Hater trust me we kobe haters love his determination.



Most underpaid dude since Ricky Davis


----------



## JGKoblenz

> Originally posted by <b>BEEWILL</b>!
> he does it. I'm a Kobe Hater trust me we kobe haters love his determination.
> 
> 
> 
> Most underpaid dude since Ricky Davis


Man, this is wonderfull to hear.


----------



## Lope31

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> i think Ray has a little envy problem...you can tell by the way he gets so hyped for their games. Kobe could also be partaking in some gamesmanship as well to rattle the competition.


Yea, wasn't Ray Allen commenting on Kobe earlier in the year? Why doesn't Rary worry about Ray. Maybe he is in loooooooooooooooooooooove.  

Kobe 2000 shots in a day? Ok
Shawn Kemp 5000 shots in a day? That's more like it.


----------



## ScottVdub

Well hes getting shoulder surgery now so maybe all those shots are starting to get to him a little. I wonder if he actually counts while he is shooting? I know im nothing close to the level of kobe but it would take me forever to get to 2000 makes. Even on a good day of shooting, if i am shooting long enough ill go through a cold streak where i miss several in a row, then ill start making em again. Kobe must never get in a slump while practicing j's if this is true. Im not sure if i believe it or not.


----------



## Ben1

As much as i respect Kobe and his work ethic, i doubt he actually make 2000 a day... that's way too many IMO......

Practisin' every day is not surprisin' considerin' how hard workin' kobe is.... I think the real numbers are about 500 maybe, not that many (2000)....

Anyway, its Kobe.... so maybe its true.... regardless, he's an awesome role model for the kids, hard-worikin' n discipline ...


----------



## Ron

> Originally posted by <b>ScottVdub</b>!
> Well hes getting shoulder surgery now so maybe all those shots are starting to get to him a little.


Uh, dude: he injured his shoulder in the Minnesota series.


----------



## Bball_Doctor

Kobe is obsessed with basketball ever since he was young. He has a rare hunger and desire that has allowed him to push ahead of many of his peers. I would not be at all surprised if he did this. 4 hours in a day is not very long especially when you don't work in the offseason. Just think about it a normal person works between 8 to 10 hours at a job every day except weekends of course:grinning: . So 4 hours of commitment is nothing....Kobe is just working. :grinning:


----------



## 888

i do believe he can shoot 2000 jump shots a day but i highly doubted that he does it on a consistent daily basis, coz after a couple of days you will get bored and your muscle will twitch and become more painful so its not really necessary for you to shoot that many jump shots, 4 hours in the morning and 4 hours in the afternoon while making 250 shots per hour at a rate of 4.16 shot per minute, its definately a very easy goal to achieve, anyone of you from here can easily make 4 or 5 shot from 18 feet within 1 minute with a person throwing you the ball.


----------

